# " 101 Fun-to-Quilt Pot Holders"...help with?



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

It's a charming book with lots of ideas for pot holders, but as a totally new at it quilter am finding their instructions on purchasing fabric hard to follow.

Has anyone on here used this book?


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I've not seen the book, but what are you having problems with? Is it the type of fabric, the amount? If you tell us what you need clarified, maybe we can help you figure it out.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Tinker said:


> I've not seen the book, but what are you having problems with? Is it the type of fabric, the amount? If you tell us what you need clarified, maybe we can help you figure it out.


A friend of mine, who is an expert sewer, looked at the book today and could not find the yardage requirements per project, either. We studied the projects and figured 1/3 yard per color will do fine.

It's an awckward oversight in the book. Especially if you're just getting into quilting.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Stef said:


> A friend of mine, who is an expert sewer, looked at the book today and could not find the yardage requirements per project, either. We studied the projects and figured 1/3 yard per color will do fine.
> 
> It's an awckward oversight in the book. Especially if you're just getting into quilting.



I'd suggest writing to the publisher about the issue!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If you are new to quilting, I'd suggest buying more than the required 1/3 yard, just in case you goof.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I have the book 101 Patchwork Potholders by the American School of Needlework. In my book it is the same way, no yardage amount needed. But if you read in the front of the book it just said small amounts of contrasting fabrics. My book also has all the templates so that you can see how much you will be using.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Hi Maura, the 1/3 yard is quite a bit more than what the book recommends. Just to be on the safe side.

Debbie, I've been making templates by the dozen so they'll be ready when I'm set to start cutting.
Did you make any of the potholders yet? They are sooo cute. **


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

sorry I haven't posted but had the grandson here this weekend. I haven't made any yet but plan to for the christmas baskets that I'm making.


----------

